
A day is not 60*60*24 seconds long - beshrkayali
http://swizec.com/blog/a-day-is-not-606024-seconds-long/swizec/6755
======
DrScump
Time arithmetic is always fun. The original ANSI SQL standard had the
intelligent distinction between year-month intervals and date-time intervals
for just this reason - you have to watch for errors to choose how to hand out-
of-bounds conditions (e.g. "myDate + 1 units year" when myDate == 2016/03/29).

------
dkonofalski
AZ is not in the Eastern Time Zone... And why are the links they're showing
using the "tel:" attribute for a link address for a date? What is going on
here?

~~~
beshrkayali
AZ is mentioned as either mountain time or pacific time in the post.

I didn't notice any tel: links. And that's not the point of the article.

I see you've mentioned your points with a comment on the post itself. No need
to mention it here again.

~~~
shrell
But what if you’re in Arizona? That state’s on Eastern Time, and most of it
doesn’t observe daylight savings.

~~~
DrScump
Mountain Standard time, year-round.

------
based2
[http://www.joda.org/joda-time/](http://www.joda.org/joda-time/)

